# why i cant find my need for speed underground 2 save files ?



## lonely_lcy (Aug 1, 2008)

:sigh:i wan to find my need for speed underground 2 save files~i wan to make a backup...coz everytime after me restart pc i nid to create a new profile...its embressing me...pls help me...i alredy find everywhere is my computer, still dont have it...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data


----------

